# [MULTIMEDIA] Problemas con juegos (Abierto)

## lanshor

Hola, pues resulta que decidi pasarme a un kernel 2.6.10, pero pero tenia problemas con ALSA. Problemas que se solucionaron al poner todo lo del ALSA como modulos.

EL caso es que ahora no me va el sonido en varios juegos, el frozen bubble se inicia pero termina enseguida con el siguiente error:

[SDL Init] [Graphics...] [Levels] [Sound Init]

Not a SCALAR reference at ./frozen-bubble line 169.

Con el doomsday puedo jugar al doom pero no se oye nada.

Mi configuracion de alsa es:

# --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

# --- ALSACONF verion 1.0.8 ---

alias char-major-116 snd

alias char-major-14 soundcore

alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

alias snd-card-0 snd-intel8x0

alias sound-slot-0 snd-intel8x0

# --- END: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---

Y creo que todo esta bien:

bash-2.05b# lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               3915132  -

snd_pcm_oss            48708  -

snd_mixer_oss          17388  -

snd_seq_oss            32128  -

snd_seq_midi_event      5964  -

snd_seq                50288  -

snd_seq_device          6680  -

natsemi                25312  -

snd_intel8x0m          15172  -

snd_intel8x0           28480  -

snd_ac97_codec         73504  -

snd_pcm                85124  -

snd_timer              20880  -

snd                    44996  -

snd_page_alloc          7376  -

ntfs                  106256  -

Por otra parte el sonido en kde me va perfecto, no se que puede ser :SLast edited by lanshor on Tue Mar 29, 2005 9:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zorth

hola.

te pongo mi configuracion del sonido bajo las gentoo-dev-sources-2.6.11-r4 que estoy usando ahora para una tarjeta de sonido pci sound blaster live 1024 usando el emu10k1 en lugar del modulo que usas tu para tarjeta por placa, aunque al fin y al cabo es similar a tu caso.

mi config. de sonido del nucleo :

```

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=m

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

# CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

# CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

#

# Generic devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

#

# ISA devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_AD1816A is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4232 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4236 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1688 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES18XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSCLASSIC is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSEXTREME is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GUSMAX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTERWAVE_STB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_AD1848 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI92X_CS4231 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPTI93X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB8 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SB16 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_WAVEFRONT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS100 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT2320 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMI8330 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DT019X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3SA2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SGALAXY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SSCAPE is not set

#

# PCI devices

#

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

#

# USB devices

#

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

```

mi lista de modulos →

```

Module                  Size  Used by

snd_pcm_oss            48288  1

snd_mixer_oss          17664  1 snd_pcm_oss

ipt_REDIRECT            1728  0

ipt_state               1536  48

ipt_limit               2048  2

ipt_length              1472  0

ipt_LOG                 6528  1

ipt_REJECT              5248  832

ipt_TCPMSS              3648  1

ipt_iprange             1536  6

iptable_mangle          2240  0

rtc                    10872  0

snd_emu10k1            96260  2

snd_rawmidi            20576  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_seq_device          6988  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi

snd_ac97_codec         74040  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_pcm                83528  3 snd_pcm_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_ac97_codec

snd_timer              21700  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_page_alloc          7620  2 snd_emu10k1,snd_pcm

snd_util_mem            3328  1 snd_emu10k1

snd_hwdep               7392  1 snd_emu10k1

snd                    48804  11 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_emu10k1,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_device,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_timer,snd_hwdep

soundcore               7776  2 snd

af_packet              13640  0

iptable_raw             1664  0

iptable_nat            20380  1 ipt_REDIRECT

ip_conntrack           39064  2 ipt_state,iptable_nat

iptable_filter          2304  1

ip_tables              20416  12 ipt_REDIRECT,ipt_state,ipt_limit,ipt_length,ipt_LOG,ipt_REJECT,ipt_TCPMSS,ipt_iprange,iptable_mangle,iptable_raw,iptable_nat,iptable_filter

vfat                   11328  0

udf                    85252  0

ntfs                  105712  0

nls_utf8                1664  0

nls_iso8859_15          4352  0

nls_iso8859_1           3840  0

nls_cp850               4608  0

nls_cp437               5440  0

msdos                   7360  0

isofs                  24516  0

fat                    35868  2 vfat,msdos

nls_base                6464  10 vfat,udf,ntfs,nls_utf8,nls_iso8859_15,nls_iso8859_1,nls_cp850,nls_cp437,isofs,fat

usbhid                 24576  0

ohci_hcd               19336  0

ehci_hcd               29064  0

usbcore               106744  4 usbhid,ohci_hcd,ehci_hcd

sd_mod                 13072  2

sata_sx4               11268  0

sata_sil                5956  1

libata                 41092  2 sata_sx4,sata_sil

8139too                21120  0

mii                     4032  1 8139too

psmouse                27400  0

siimage                10752  0 [permanent]

ide_cd                 37764  0

cdrom                  38176  1 ide_cd

ide_floppy             16512  0

i2c_dev                 8064  0

w83781d                33128  0

w83627hf               28264  0

eeprom                  5776  0

i2c_sensor              2944  3 w83781d,w83627hf,eeprom

i2c_nforce2             5504  0

i2c_isa                 1728  0

i2c_core               18512  7 i2c_dev,w83781d,w83627hf,eeprom,i2c_sensor,i2c_nforce2,i2c_isa

loop                   13320  0

floppy                 54288  0

firmware_class          7936  0

thermal                10888  0

processor              14308  1 thermal

fan                     3140  0

button                  4944  0

battery                 8260  0

ac                      3396  0

nvidia               3462204  12

unix                   24372  253

```

y si estas usando alsa, usa el alsamixer y mira en el mismo como estan los niveles de sonido, probablemente este relacionado directamente.

saludos.

----------

## lanshor

Gracias zorth, he mirado y tengo la config del kernel kasi iwal :S

en alsamixer esta todo wien :S

nada ha funcionado  :Sad: 

e mirado mis modulos i ninguno es utilizado por ninguno :S alguna idea?

----------

## zorth

hola.

pues no se chico, alsa particularmente me va de lujo, mira si tienes estos paquetes instalados:

media-sound/alsa-firmware *

media-sound/alsa-headers *

media-sound/alsa-tools *

media-sound/alsa-utils *

a ver si hay suerte. saludos.

----------

## Tanisete

Respecto a lo del frozen-bubble, no es por el sonido. Mira este BUG:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=74844

De ahi puedes bajarte una version modificada del ebuild para que no ocurra eso.

El alsa es mas misterioso...

Un saludo!!

----------

## lanshor

Bueno gracias por contestar, estos días he estado toqueteando cosas pero nada me ha servido de nada  :Sad: 

Recompile el kernel y reinstale todo lo de alsa, y aora los errores cambian y no puedo ejecutar el doomsday (ni con sonido)

```
Sfx_Init: Initializing SDL_mixer...

Fatal signal: Segmentation Fault (SDL Parachute Deployed)

```

El error es el mismo para los dos juegos, asi que supongo que el error esta en SDL (que por otra parte tmb volví a instalar de 0). Lo único que me queda por probar es instalar las SDL por el metodo tradicional y no por emerge, es algo que no quería hacer pero bueno...

En cuanto tenga un rato lo haré y os contaré  :Wink: 

----------

## lanshor

He reinstalado las SDL sin emerge y nada... siempre el mismo error, con tuxracer tmb.

:_( 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## lanshor

En un intento desesperado he hecho...

```

 emerge libsdl sdl-gfx sdl-image sdl-mixer sdl-net sdl-sound sdl-ttf 

```

Y me sorprendo al ver que finaliza con..

```

make: *** [glfont] Error 1

make: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

creating showfont

!!! ERROR: media-libs/sdl-ttf-2.0.7 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 34, Exitcode 2

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

O_o

En fin... pasito a pasito...

----------

